
Why the I.R.S. Fails to Crack the Small-Business Tax Nut - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/business/smallbusiness/why-the-irs-fails-to-crack-the-small-business-tax-nut.html?ref=business
======
fulldecent
This is "unbranded editorial content" (aka blog spam) by Expensify.

~~~
commentzorro
Is that true? What makes you believe this? I see the link in the article but
couldn't find anything that made me think the content was paid for or had
anything to do with Expensify. I hope I'm not that oblivious.

